# Buy frontline for large dogs/use less for havanese?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sister's breeder told her that the large dog Frontline, is the same strength as the small dog. According to her, you can buy the large dog formula, get more, and just apply .7cc of it to dogs 5-22lbs. The large dog formula is only a few bucks more than the small dog formula. Has anyone tried this? There seems to be some talk about it on the internet. If this is true, it could save a lot of money.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've been doing that for years. Pam buys the large size, uses a hypodermic syringe-sticks the needle in the large applicator, withdraws the right amount, leaves the needle in the package, and applies with the now needless syringe. The large applicator gets stored in a safe place vertically with the needle left in it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My vet told me I could do this. I have not as of yet.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom King said:


> We've been doing that for years. Pam buys the large size, uses a hypodermic syringe-sticks the needle in the large applicator, withdraws the right amount, leaves the needle in the package, and applies with the now needless syringe. The large applicator gets stored in a safe place vertically with the needle left in it.


Good to know. I bought a glass jar and a dropper. I will just empty the Frontline packets into the glass jar and then use the dropper to get it out. Thanks!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I did it last year, splitting the single dose between the 4 dogs. I used a 1 ml. disposable pipet. 

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is good to know. I'm going to ask my vet because we switched to Vectra. Frontline wasn't working as well.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tom King said:


> We've been doing that for years. Pam buys the large size, uses a hypodermic syringe-sticks the needle in the large applicator, withdraws the right amount, leaves the needle in the package, and applies with the now needless syringe. The large applicator gets stored in a safe place vertically with the needle left in it.


Nice idea! I like this and the pipette. I've been using 2 x the dogs to 22 lbs and splitting it between 3 dogs weighing 16 lbs.+15 lbs+12 lbs. I'd love a way to measure more accurately!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I buy the up to 22lb size, I give a full dose in the early Spring after that I split a the dose between the 2. If I see a live flea or tick I'll increase to the full dose, but last summer this worked perfectly.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Nice idea! I like this and the pipette. I've been using 2 x the dogs to 22 lbs and splitting it between 3 dogs weighing 16 lbs.+15 lbs+12 lbs. I'd love a way to measure more accurately!


I do this too but then wonder if one didn't get enough. So far so good but I would like a way to measure it more accurately.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I found this under product information for Frontline Plus. It gives the exact amounts to apply per weight of dog.

Brand Name
Frontline Plus (Merial)
Generic Name
Fipronil, S-methoprene

How this product should be used:
Use Frontline Plus for Dogs (fipronil 9.8% and S-methoprene 8.8%) on dogs and puppies 8 weeks or older. Frontline Plus for Dogs is available as 0.67 ml applicators for use on dogs and puppies up to 22 lbs, 1.34 ml applicators for dogs 23-44 lbs, 2.68 ml applicators for dogs 45-88 lbs and 4.02 ml applicators for dogs 89-132 lbs. Wait 24 hours to fully dry before swimming or bathing. Do not reapply for 30 days.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Also.... Yep, it's all the same strength!
Frontline Plus for Dogs & Puppies 8 weeks or older and up to 22lbs:
Active ingredients (per 0.67 ml applicator)	Amount
Fipronil	9.8%
(S)-methoprene	8.8%
Frontline Plus for Dogs 23-44 lbs:
Active ingredients (per 1.34 ml applicator)	Amount
Fipronil	9.8%
(S)-methoprene	8.8%
Frontline Plus for Dogs 45-88 lbs:
Active ingredients (per 2.68 ml applicator)	Amount
Fipronil	9.8%
(S)-methoprene	8.8%
Frontline Plus for Dogs 89-132 lbs:
Active ingredients (per 4.02 ml applicator)	Amount
Fipronil	9.8%
(S)-methoprene	8.8%
Frontline Plus for Cats & Kittens 8 weeks or older:
Active ingredients (per 0.50 ml applicator)	Amount
Fipronil	9.8%
(S)-methoprene	11.8%

This information sheet is for educational purposes only and is intended to b


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this information! 

I wonder if Advantage is the same - does anyone know? I am finding that we are battling fleas earlier this year (since Feb!) and that the Frontline Plus is not working as well as in the past. My vet recommended switching to Advantage. My experience so far is that it kills the fleas faster - the occasional ones that I find on Lincoln are usually almost dead.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jane,
It appears to be the same just apply less. I found the info on 800-Petmeds. You look up the product and then hit the ingredients tab.


Advantage for Dogs:
Product Box Color / Product Size	Active ingredient % By Weight	Amount
Green (1-10 lbs) / 0.4 mL	Imidacloprid	9.1%
Teal (11-20 lbs) / 1.0 mL
Red (21-55 lbs) / 2.5 mL
Blue (55 lbs and over) / 4.0 mL


----------

